# New FreeBSD install, xorg issue



## mghz (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello,

A while back I wanted to install linux and start learning and reading posts online I wanted to try out FreeBSD. I got the usb install and got it installed. I get the command prompt and I'm able to ping google or any other site. 

I wanted to install a guid and I read that I have to install xorg. Every time I try to install the package, I get unable to connect fetch from ftp. I did set the env packagesite to the proper one and I still get the same error. I read all the post online, I couldn't find any helpful info on why this error occurs. 

It's kind of discouraging to get the latest stable release with an error and I'm very close to giving up and switching to linux. I tried all the posts suggestions I could find online but it didn't work so this is my last try in here.

Thank you,


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 3, 2013)

First, install ports-mgmt/portmaster, then run:
`# portmaster x11/xorg`

Read portmaster(8) to configure properly /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc options.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2013)

mghz said:
			
		

> Every time I try to install the package, I get unable to connect fetch from ftp. I did set the env packagesite to the proper one and I still get the same error. I read all the post online, I couldn't find any helpful info on why this error occurs.


We can't guess what the error is you're getting. And depending on the error we may or may not have a solution. But we do like to know what the actual error is.


----------



## segfault (Jan 3, 2013)

I am encountering similar issues. After a fresh install of FreeBSD 9.1 I was left with a system that is unable to install packages it seems (either with pkg(ng) or pkg_add as far as I can tell).

@mghz: I have never had this problem before so please don't give up on FreeBSD just yet!

SIDE NOTE: I took a side track away from FreeBSD for the last 6 months to try out Slackware 14, but just last night finally got fed up with it and am now "coming back /home" to FreeBSD 9.1.

Some one please correct me if I'm wrong but does this problem not stem from the security breach that happened in November? I thought package servers are down or something. Is this correct?

Either way, I am able to install ports fine so am (slowly) progressing this way in the mean time.
see the handbook:
5.6 Using the Ports Collection
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2013)

segfault said:
			
		

> Some one please correct me if I'm wrong but does this problem not stem from the security breach that happened in November? I thought package servers are down or something. Is this correct?


The package servers aren't down but they don't contain the full set currently. This is being worked on.


----------



## segfault (Jan 3, 2013)

So this would explain the errors I (and I assume the poster) are getting with pkg_add that says something like "Package does not exist".
Same for pkg(ng).

Is compiling from Ports the easiest way for the time being?
according to this post there are other ways but I have not the time to figure it out and would just like a working environment again.


----------



## fonz (Jan 3, 2013)

segfault said:
			
		

> Is compiling from Ports the easiest way for the time being?


You could try using the 9-STABLE packages instead of the 9.1-RELEASE packages, which are indeed still being "produced" as we speak.

Fonz


----------

